# Angeln in West Kanada



## heinrich (14. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen

Weil der nächste Urlaub noch so weit hin ist habe ich mich entschlosse den letzen Sommerurlaub noch mal Revue passieren zu lassen.Nach langer Diskussion mit meiner besseren Hälfte war das Reiseziel klar,wir machen eine Rundreise durch British Columbia,auf eigene Faust im Mietwagen.Angelkolege Stefan mit Frau waren sofort begeistert.Ausgehandelt wurden zwei!! Angeltage während 
unseres dreiwöchigen urlaubs,aber besser als garnichts
schließlich waren wir vorher schon auf Bomlö zum Meeresangeln also hielten sich die Proteste in Grenzen.
Die große Frage war nur wie wir diese knappe Zeit sinnvoll nutzen sollten?anfragen im Bekanntenkreis sowie in verschiedenen Foren brachten keine Erkenntnise.Hilfe
kam dann von einem Bekannten beim Bavarian Guiding Service
in Mequinenza/Spanien schnell waren übers Netz und fon
die ersten Kontakte geknüpft.Ergebniss.ein Tag Heilbutt und Lachs von Vancouver Island,ein Tag Störfischen im Fraser River.Ich erspar euch jetzt mal das ganze Touri Gedöns.
Fünf Tage nach unserer Ankunft kamen wir in Ucluelet am
Pazifik,Westseite Vancouver Island an.


----------

